# HEADS UP! (Help wanted for dropping stuff!)



## mc967266 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm taking part in a street-long haunt this year who's theme is "Movie Sets", so people are doing the usual Freddy, Jason, Halloween, etc etc.....but we're doing...........JURASSIC PARK!!! Though it'd be different, but at the same time scary! Just a different kind of scary....

Anyways, we have these beautiful tall trees on either side of the driveway, and the guests will be trucked past the driveway on a "haybale" type cart, so naturally I want to drop things out of this tree next to their cart! Wondering if anyone knows of cool/scary things to drop out of this tree?

Our budget is zilch, so I'm gonna perch in these trees and do all the dropping by hand, but was thinking maybe water balloons, skeletons (dressed in Jurassic Park safari gear, of course), etc....any other ideas??

We're gonna have low-lying chilled fog over the entire yard, and the finale is a T-Rex head with my father in the mouth, blood pouring out, lit up on cue by an extension cord with a remote control!! Any other cheap decorating ideas for the yard would be greatfully recieved as well!!


Thanks,
-Mike


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

One of the first years we haunted, I had a dummy I would drop right next to people, then pull it up by a rope....

cheap= leaf blower hidden in bushes or under some plastic...a noise scare is great.


----------

